# Beschrifftungsgerät für Klemmen



## Markus (18 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

Es gibt ja inzwischen von vielen Herstellern solche Beschrifftungsgeräte die quasi wie ein Plotter funktionieren.

GIbts es solche Geräte die sowohl mit einen Stift als auch mit einem Graviermeisel umgehen können?

Das Gerät beschrifftet zb. Klemmenschilder mit dem Säurestift und grviert mir auch die Schilder für die Taster...

Danke
Markus


----------



## ge_org (19 Dezember 2006)

Murrplastik hat einen neuen Plotter den du mit einem Fräsaufsatz bestücken kannst. Der graviert dann Alu und Kunststoff.

Georg


----------



## Markus (19 Dezember 2006)

ge_org schrieb:


> Murrplastik hat einen neuen Plotter den du mit einem Fräsaufsatz bestücken kannst. Der graviert dann Alu und Kunststoff.
> 
> Georg


 
danke!
aber wie heisst das ding?
ich finde nichts...


----------



## ge_org (19 Dezember 2006)

Mann hast Du Arbeitszeiten!

Herr Fechter Von Murrplastik ist sehr hilfsbereit, hat mir bei der Motec den neuen Plotter erklärt (acs_plot.pdf). Auf dem Link siehst Du jedoch nicht den Fräsaufsatz, gibt's aber dafür. Wenn Du Taster beschriften willst gibt's noch eine Alternative zum Gravieren in Alu oder Duomatt(Kunststoff), Murrplastik hat ein System für 22,5 Taster mit Schild zum Beschriften und Klarsichtabdeckung und Kennzeichenträger, dann brauchst Du nicht gravieren.

(Der Link ist murrplastik algemein)
http://www.murrplastik.de/Default.aspx?mid=3330&lang=de

(Der Link ist für den Plotter)
http://www.murrplastik.de/pdf/de/acs_plot.pdf

Der Link ist für Graviermaschinen. Murrplastik kauft teilweise auch von Roland zu (unser alter Plotter ist zum Beispiel ein DXY1150A, wurde aber von Murrplastik adaptiert).
http://www.murrplastik.de/pdf/de/acs_grav.pdf

Bin mir nicht sicher ob die beiden pdf-links funktionieren, aber mit dem ersten solltest Du hinkommen.

Gruß

Georg


----------



## Boxy (11 Januar 2007)

http://www.gravograph.com/Deutsch/index.php

Wir setzen bei uns Murr und GravoGrph ein!


----------



## Markus (15 Januar 2007)

@georg
haben uns letzte woche das teil von murr mal vorführen lassen, ist ein geniales teil! läuft jetzt ne weile im test und dann werden wirs wohl kaufen - wenn der test keine unerwarteten probleme macht...

danke für den tipp!


----------



## ge_org (17 Januar 2007)

@Markus
Würde den Plotter unter der Kategorie Werkzeug einteilen dass Du wirklich brauchst!


----------



## Tobi P. (17 Januar 2007)

Ziemlich interessant die Kiste, auch der Preis ist gar nicht mal so hoch. Vielleicht schaff ich mir auch einen an, wenn ich das noch ins Budget gequetscht bekomme.


Gruß Tobi


----------



## Markus (17 Januar 2007)

jupp der Preis ist Fair, jeder der schon Stundenlang Schilder aus Katalogen bestellt hat und falsch geliefert bekommen hat, und bei den fertigen Streifen die hinteren Nummern eh immer Wegschmeisst, der weiß das...


----------



## zotos (17 Januar 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> jupp der Preis ist Fair...




Also jupp was kostet den so ein Teil?


----------



## Markus (17 Januar 2007)

plotter 1690
software und service 410 (muss einmalig gekauft werden egale wieviele geräte, pcs)

gravieroption 1900

preise sind nicht exakt!


----------



## Tobi P. (17 Januar 2007)

Nicht ganz. Die 1690€ beziehen sich auf das Messeangebot, da ist noch einiges an Zubehör drin (Software, Grundplatten etc.). Der Plotter selbst kostet 1490€.


Gruß Tobi


----------

